# HELP!!! MY WEAVE ITCHES!!!



## bebee10 (Aug 18, 2010)

So i'm hiding my hair using a natural sew-in and for some reason my scalp is on FIRE!!! I had this sew-in for only about 3 weeks now and it's been itching since week 2 . I used to wear weaves all the time (braids, twist, sew-in, etc) and I might get the occational itch here and there but it would go away. I transitioned with weaves but i'm starting to notice that now that i am natural my scalp itches WAY MORE with a weave in my hair. 
I definately try to keep my hair and scalp clean a moisturized whenever i wear weaves...
--wash twice a month with diluted shampoo and conditioner
--co wash atleast once a week with diluted conditioner
--moisturize hair with leave in with every co wash
--seal scalp with oil (EVOO, soybean oil, or coconut oil) with every co wash

*sidenote*: I don't really like coconut oil though because for some reason it makes my hair feel like straw and hard erplexed so i only use it when i can't find my other stuff.

This is more current with sew in weaves and i'm am about to go NUTZ!!! 
I know the rule is to not "pat yo weaves ladies" in public but i find my self not even realizing that i'm tearing a hole into my scalp, eyes closed and all.   and to make it worse when i finally get into the braid underneath to scratch one spot another spot starts to itch something fierce. 
Has any of you guys experienced this? Could it be that maybe my head is not used to wearing weaves as often anymore? what else can I do!!??!?! I want to keep this in for a while but mmmaaannnn this mess itches... this junk has been itching through out me typing this message UUGGH!!!! (I think it knows i'm talking mess about it) 
*Current install afro curly*


----------



## My Friend (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you wash the hair in ACV before installing it?


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Aug 19, 2010)

According to your regimen, it sounds like maybe you're not moisturizing enough. Its a bit more difficult to moisturize and/or oil your scalp when you have a weave but try to do it every other day or at least 3 to 4 times out of the week. Use a color applicator bottle or any bottle with a pointed tip to get in between the tracks and that should relieve the itching.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 19, 2010)

When I wore weaves, I used to just get one of those little combs with a metal pick on one side, get in between those tracks, and SCRATCH!


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 19, 2010)

When I wore a weave there were only TWO ways to resolve it - either use ACV rinse after shampooing OR Sea Breeze.  Another option is to use Dudley's Scalp & Skin Antiseptic.  

If you were close by I would give you MY bottle of it since its unused.


----------



## Chantelle09 (Aug 19, 2010)

Occasionally make sure to add about 5-10 drops tea tree oil to olive oil & apply to scalp especially before or after washing. Tea tree oil is anti fungal. Also try sleeping on silk pillowcases, not satin it has to be silk. Silk is naturally anti-bacterial & anti-fungal which means it doesn't hold dandruff or bacteria which is what is causing the itching in your scalp. 

http://www.essenceofsilk.com 100% silk pillowcases, hair wraps, du rags & more...


----------



## Tiye (Aug 19, 2010)

bebee10 said:


> So i'm hiding my hair using a natural sew-in and for some reason my scalp is on FIRE!!! I had this sew-in for only about 3 weeks now and it's been itching since week 2 . I used to wear weaves all the time (braids, twist, sew-in, etc) and I might get the occational itch here and there but it would go away. I transitioned with weaves but i'm starting to notice that now that i am natural my scalp itches WAY MORE with a weave in my hair.
> I definately try to keep my hair and scalp clean a moisturized whenever i wear weaves...
> --wash twice a month with diluted shampoo and conditioner
> --co wash atleast once a week with diluted conditioner
> ...



You're using conditioner (wax, glycerin, gummy stuff) and oil on the regular but shampooing only once/month. I'd shampoo more frequently and rinse very well. If you've washed uninstalled weave tracks you know they hold a lot of shampoo and conditioner - when this stuff is up against your scalp and product isn't rinsed out completely that can itch.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 19, 2010)

bebee10 said:


> So i'm hiding my hair using a natural sew-in and for some reason my scalp is on FIRE!!! I had this sew-in for only about 3 weeks now and it's been itching since week 2 . I used to wear weaves all the time (braids, twist, sew-in, etc) and I might get the occational itch here and there but it would go away. I transitioned with weaves but i'm starting to notice that now that i am natural my scalp itches WAY MORE with a weave in my hair.
> I definately try to keep my hair and scalp clean a moisturized whenever i wear weaves...
> --wash twice a month with diluted shampoo and conditioner
> --co wash atleast once a week with diluted conditioner
> ...


I'll first say I really like the style on you. What kind of hair is that? 

Second, I'm sorry that you're experiencing the itchies. I know all too well the "scritchin with your eyes closed" 

Are you sure you're rinsing out all the shampoo and conditioner when you cleanse? Try shampooing/co-washing and rinsing your hair in sections and lifting all the tracks and massaging to make sure it gets out of all the nooks and crannies in there. I think you may just have some residue in there from poor rinsing.

Also, just a though but maybe you should look into using a braid spray daily to your natural hair to keep the itchies at bay too and to keep some sort of moisture. I'd also suggest doing more moisturizing to  your natural hair and scalp instead of 1x a week.

Oh yeah, before I forget, make sure you are soaking up that excess water from your braided hair underneath so you don't get mildew growths too. I didn't dry my hair with a dryer but I did T-shirt dry and try to soak up between every braid. 

Last weave I had:


Co-wash 2-3x a week with Suave Coconut
Shampoo every other week w/ Liquid black soap OR Dr. Bronner's Peppermint
Leave In: SCurl
Moisturize: African Royale Braid Spray
Moisturize/Seal/Grease: EVCO
When I did take my weave down, after 10 weeks  my hair was very very moisturized. Just make sure to take care of your hair underneath. If your hair does not like EVCO, then don't use it.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 19, 2010)

Pour some Sea Breeze on your scalp and get some BRX spray.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm actually going through with this exact problem.  My weave is annoying the heck out of me but I have moisturizing every other day with a mix of premier rehydrant spray and diluted elsta qp intense conditioner (old formula) so it hasn't been so bad.  I believe that my scalp has to get use to wearing a weave again since its been a year.  I hope you find a solution to your problem.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Aug 19, 2010)

Getting moisture to the scalp is the key...I have used water based for the braids/scalp underneath the weave...Infusium 23 or Fantasia IC....


----------



## Keen (Aug 19, 2010)

Get some sulfur 8. You get growth and it will stop itch right in it's track. That's the only product that ever works for me when it comes to itching scalp. I get the regular original bottle. I used to think maybe any sulfur based products would work but I tried others and they didnt help with the itch.


----------



## butterfly_wings (Aug 19, 2010)

Chantelle09 said:


> Occasionally make sure to add about 5-10 drops tea tree oil to olive oil & apply to scalp especially before or after washing. Tea tree oil is anti fungal. Also try sleeping on silk pillowcases, not satin it has to be silk. Silk is naturally anti-bacterial & anti-fungal which means it doesn't hold dandruff or bacteria which is what is causing the itching in your scalp.
> 
> http://www.essenceofsilk.com 100% silk pillowcases, hair wraps, du rags & more...


 

I agree, tea tree oil is great for itchy scalps


----------



## bebee10 (Aug 20, 2010)

OMG!!! Thank you guys soooo much for all of your help!!! I thought I was doing it right but i guess not lol... You all have given me sooo much more help than my boyfriend who told me to put put "dax" grease on it



My Friend said:


> Did you wash the hair in ACV before installing it?



I never thought of doing an acv rinse... I just washed, conditioned, and deep-conditioned. than i oiled my scalp.



MaintaintheSexy said:


> According to your regimen, it sounds like maybe you're not moisturizing enough. Its a bit more difficult to moisturize and/or oil your scalp when you have a weave but try to do it every other day or at least 3 to 4 times out of the week. Use a color applicator bottle or any bottle with a pointed tip to get in between the tracks and that should relieve the itching.



I actually use a color applicator bottle and I use soybean oil or evoo to but i don't do it often like you said. so at least 3 to 4 times a week huh? that makes alot of sense cause my hair drinks water like it's dying of thirst. 



MizAvalon said:


> When I wore weaves, I used to just get one of those little combs with a metal pick on one side, get in between those tracks, and SCRATCH!



omg it is horrible. I've been using this same hair pin for the longest time. now i can't find it cause i placed it somewhere in my hair and now it's lost somewhere in there lol



mzteaze said:


> When I wore a weave there were only TWO ways to resolve it - either use ACV rinse after shampooing OR Sea Breeze.  Another option is to use Dudley's Scalp & Skin Antiseptic.
> 
> If you were close by I would give you MY bottle of it since its unused.



I am soo gonna try the acv rinse cause I actually have that on hand right now. what is the ratio of your acv mix?



Chantelle09 said:


> Occasionally make sure to add a*bout 5-10 drops tea tree oil *to olive oil & apply to scalp especially before or after washing. Tea tree oil is anti fungal. Also try sleeping on silk pillowcases, not satin it has to be silk. Silk is naturally anti-bacterial & anti-fungal which means it doesn't hold dandruff or bacteria which is what is causing the itching in your scalp.
> 
> http://www.essenceofsilk.com 100% silk pillowcases, hair wraps, du rags & more...



I have a satin pillowcase and I thought I was doing something, guess not lol. thanks for the website I'm gonna place an order like asap. also I don't have teatree oil but I do have peppermint oil, is it the same thing? 



Tiye said:


> You're using conditioner (wax, glycerin, gummy stuff) and oil on the regular but shampooing only once/month. I'd shampoo more frequently and rinse very well. If you've washed uninstalled weave tracks you know they hold a lot of shampoo and conditioner - when this stuff is up against your scalp and product isn't rinsed out completely that can itch.



That makes sense I guess i need to update my regimen for weaves cause i'm doing exactly what i do with just wearing my natural hair..


----------



## bebee10 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I'll first say I really like the style on you. What kind of hair is that?
> 
> Second, I'm sorry that you're experiencing the itchies. I know all too well the "scritchin with your eyes closed"
> 
> ...



  EWWW MILDEW!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S GROSS!!! I def don't want that mess. It very well could be residue from poor rinsing. I'm gonna try that acv rinse that the other ladies were talking about and up my regimen. I actually have alot of the products that you mentioned so maybe i'll give your regimen a try minus the coconut oil lol. keeping fingers crossed...

and about my install I ordered it from a CV. My first time ever getting hair this way. so far it's not bad but we'll see in a few more weeks. the vendor is jacksun and the hair is 16 inches color 1b afro curly 8 ounces


----------



## bebee10 (Aug 20, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> Pour some Sea Breeze on your scalp and get some BRX spray.



I actually have braid spray so i'm gonna start doing that. can I just mix the braid spray and oil together for the same benefit? 



ms.blue said:


> I'm actually going through with this exact problem.  My weave is annoying the heck out of me but I have moisturizing every other day with a mix of premier rehydrant spray and diluted elsta qp intense conditioner (old formula) so it hasn't been so bad.  I believe that my scalp has to get use to wearing a weave again since its been a year.  I hope you find a solution to your problem.



thank you ms.blue... I also think my hair and scalp needs to get used to wearing weaves. i'm telling you when i was younger I used to always wear weaves and i NEVER had this issue. I also had a relaxer then as well but i don't know if that had anything to do with it..



MRJ1972 said:


> Getting moisture to the scalp is the key...I have used water based for the braids/scalp underneath the weave...Infusium 23 or Fantasia IC....



I have some Infusium 23. do you think it would be bad to mix the infusium 23 braid spray and oil together? I only ask because it would really cut down on the amount of time it takes me to do my hair.



Keen said:


> Get some sulfur 8. You get growth and it will stop itch right in it's track. That's the only product that ever works for me when it comes to itching scalp. I get the regular original bottle. I used to think maybe any sulfur based products would work but I tried others and they didnt help with the itch.



I remember sulfur 8 lol my mom used to use it all the time but it stunk lol. but hey i'm practically desperate right now so i'll pick some up and put it in rotation. 



butterfly_wings said:


> I agree, tea tree oil is great for itchy scalps



I don't have any tea tree oil but I have peppermint oil. can I use that instead???


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 20, 2010)

I mix a 1/4 cup of ACV to 3/4 cup of distilled (filtered) water.  I also add EOs to make it smell good like 8 to 10 drops (each) of Tea Tree oil and Lavender.


----------



## bebee10 (Aug 20, 2010)

mzteaze said:


> I mix a 1/4 cup of ACV to 3/4 cup of distilled (filtered) water.  I also add EOs to make it smell good like 8 to 10 drops (each) of Tea Tree oil and Lavender.



thanks i'm about to hop in the shower right now and wash this mess.. it's still itching and i'm about to DIE!!!! LOL


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 20, 2010)

bebee10 said:


> EWWW MILDEW!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S GROSS!!! I def don't want that mess. It very well could be residue from poor rinsing. I'm gonna try that acv rinse that the other ladies were talking about and up my regimen. I actually have alot of the products that you mentioned so maybe i'll give your regimen a try minus the coconut oil lol. keeping fingers crossed...
> 
> and about my install I ordered it from a CV. My first time ever getting hair this way. so far it's not bad but we'll see in a few more weeks. the vendor is jacksun and the hair is 16 inches color 1b afro curly 8 ounces


 I hope it works out for you! Yeah, I'll be on the lookout for weave updates in the next few weeks to see how it's holding up.



bebee10 said:


> thanks i'm about to hop in the shower right now and wash this mess.. it's still itching and i'm about to DIE!!!! LOL


 So..how'd did the ACV rinse go?


----------



## bebee10 (Aug 20, 2010)

omg this info was like liquid gold!!!! I washed my hair at like 3 something in the morning cause i was dying lol. I washed it with diluted dr. bronners peppermint liquid soap shampoo and regular diluted conditioned then I did the acv rinse with the measurements that msteaze gave me. I felt like my scalp was tingling from the acv rinse. i was kinda scared at first but then i thought it could be killing the residue and other stuff. then i rinsed out the acv and to my surprise my leave out hair and my weave felt alot softer. could it be from the acv? I wonder why acv does that? oh well i'll just google it lol... but anyway back to the subject. after I was done I got a spray bottle and got to mixing. I mixed African royal brx braid spray, soybean oil, infusium 23, hollywood beauty tea tree oil and about 10 drops of peppermint eo. when i was done spraying it into my braids and scalp i instantly felt my whole head tingle and cool. it was soooo refreshing 
let me tell you guys I was able to sleep like a baby cause my head didn't itch over night like it usually would. and even today my scalp didn't itch like it normally would ( i mean i do get a little here and there but nothing major at all) I am sooo up-ing my regimen. thanks again to all of you wonderful ladies for this MUCH needed help!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm def gonna moisturize more than 1x a week (prob like 3x a week) and wash every other week.


----------



## Boujoichic (Aug 20, 2010)

I would suggest doing ACV rinses and also adding some Tea tree oil to your leave in will help both these helped when I had an itchy install. Also are you using color applicator bottles with the nozzle to get the products to your scalp and braids if not those really help.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 20, 2010)

bebee10 said:


> omg this info was like liquid gold!!!! I washed my hair at like 3 something in the morning cause i was dying lol. I washed it with diluted dr. bronners peppermint liquid soap shampoo and regular diluted conditioned then I did the acv rinse with the measurements that msteaze gave me. I felt like my scalp was tingling from the acv rinse. i was kinda scared at first but then i thought it could be killing the residue and other stuff. then i rinsed out the acv and to my surprise my leave out hair and my weave felt alot softer. could it be from the acv? I wonder why acv does that? oh well i'll just google it lol... but anyway back to the subject. after I was done I got a spray bottle and got to mixing. I mixed African royal brx braid spray, soybean oil, infusium 23, hollywood beauty tea tree oil and about 10 drops of peppermint eo. when i was done spraying it into my braids and scalp i instantly felt my whole head tingle and cool. it was soooo refreshing
> let me tell you guys I was able to sleep like a baby cause my head didn't itch over night like it usually would. and even today my scalp didn't itch like it normally would ( i mean i do get a little here and there but nothing major at all) I am sooo up-ing my regimen. thanks again to all of you wonderful ladies for this MUCH needed help!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm def gonna moisturize more than 1x a week (prob like 3x a week) and wash every other week.


  Glad to hear it worked out for you. You probably just needed to do get the product residue off. I think that's why you're feeling better! Keep it up


----------



## Zsugar (Aug 22, 2010)

I use Scalpicin and purchased it @Walgreens.Works so good for the itchies. Great applicator bottle.
I use a mixture of infusium 23 diluted w/water and African Royale Braid spray, and castor oil for moisture.


----------



## bebee10 (Aug 22, 2010)

Boujoichic said:


> I would suggest doing ACV rinses and also adding some Tea tree oil to your leave in will help both these helped when I had an itchy install. Also are you using color applicator bottles with the nozzle to get the products to your scalp and braids if not those really help.



I was using a color applicator bottle and it did work but i find that i work much faster using a spray bottle.



Zsugar said:


> I use Scalpicin and purchased it @Walgreens.Works so good for the itchies. Great applicator bottle.
> I use a mixture of infusium 23 diluted w/water and African Royale Braid spray, and castor oil for moisture.


how much was the scalpicin?


----------



## bebee10 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Glad to hear it worked out for you. You probably just needed to do get the product residue off. I think that's why you're feeling better! Keep it up



thanks that definitely was the reason lol.


----------



## bebee10 (Sep 29, 2010)

UPDATE!!!!!! this weave was a mess!!!! i pushed it all the way to 9/20/10 but i just couldn't take it anymore 
this hair tangled up sooo bad and it would even tangle up right after I DETANGLE it... i tried putting moisturizers in it to keep it soft and moisturized and that didn't work. i would wash it very well to not leave any build up on the hair and try different stuff to see if it worked (cantu shea butter, afro detangler, oils, butters, etc) NOTHING!!! and also this hair was not even the right texture that i wanted either. it was a bit too loose. i still have it though cause i already spent my money  so maybe i'll just detangle it (when i feel brave and have the energy lol) and use it as a phony pony... 
right now i'm rocking yarn braids (or genie locks) that i did last weekend as part of the hyh challenge and this is gonna stay, hopefully, for two (maybe three) months. still using the same moisturizing/washing regimen that I learned from you all.


----------



## bebee10 (Sep 29, 2010)

sorry for the BIG picture


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, those are some long braids. How long do you plan on keeping those in? As far as the weave is concerned...girl if it was giving that much problems, I'd just ditch it. You already know what you'll be working with the next go around.


----------



## bebee10 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Wow, those are some long braids. How long do you plan on keeping those in? As far as the weave is concerned...girl if it was giving that much problems, I'd just ditch it. You already know what you'll be working with the next go around.


 
lol ya u may be right about that rats nest weave lol... as for the yarn braids, i plan to keep these in for two maybe three months and just redo my edges if needed. i do not wanna mess with my hair at this point cause i have too many exams coming up smh


----------

